# Will motor tax rise in the 2018 budget



## RichInSpirit (9 Oct 2017)

Anyone take a guess if motor tax for cars older than 2008 will rise in Budget 2018.
Trying to decide if I'll tax the car for the year tonight before the budget.
Normally only tax it every 3 months.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 Oct 2017)

How long does it take to become effective? 

Surely if the Minister announces an increase, you can tax your car immediately for the year.  

I presume that the Tax Office hasn't been told to stop online renewal at 1 pm tomorrow. 

Brendan


----------



## rob oyle (9 Oct 2017)

Any increase in the tax rates are likely to be lower than the cost of paying motor tax every 3 months (over paying annually).


----------



## Gordon Gekko (9 Oct 2017)

The higher cost of the 3 month option is an assualt on the poor in my view


----------



## lukas888 (9 Oct 2017)

Gordon Gekko said:


> The higher cost of the 3 month option is an assualt on the poor in my view


100% agree in the main it's the people who can I'll afford it are penalised.


----------



## RichInSpirit (10 Oct 2017)

As far as I can ascertain motor tax remains unchanged in budget 2018.


----------

